# Flieger with A dial or B dial?



## byhsu

Hello Everyone:

Been looking at Fliegers and I have come to the conclusion that Stowa makes the best Flieger for the money. Now my question is this, Which is the most representative dial for this type of watch (Observation), the A dial or B dial?

I collect many different types of watches and I will only buy one Flieger for my collection, so please help me out with some information and your reasonings for a particular dial? Pictures will help too, also concerned maybe B dial will be too busy in the Stowa 40mm case? 

Thank You for your help.


----------



## portauto

They are both equally representative of a German B-Uhr in my opinion. The A-type is certainly much more common, and this is the first dial style that comes to mind when thinking of a historic or replica flieger, but personally I find the B-type more interesting and unique, and not at all busy. It really comes down to your own personal taste

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## senna89wc12

I much prefer A-dial for its more simplistic and cleaner design. I think the busier B-dial works better in a larger case such as the 42mm Laco. The 40mm Stowa case is too small for a more complex dial design such as the B-dial.


----------



## Quartersawn

I prefer the B dial, I think it works fine in a 40mm watch.


----------



## coelacanth

Very hard to choose one over another.


----------



## byhsu

coelacanth said:


> Very hard to choose one over another.


You are right, both very beautiful watches.


----------



## jzen

A dial for me


----------



## k55k

*Go with your gut reaction on the looks of the watch face*. You've got a good side-by-side comparison provided by *coelacanth *in this thread. What moves you more? I have the B dial, and there's nothing complex about the face itself. Compare that to a Sinn 900 Instrument. Now we're talking complex and busy.

The B dial is absolutely readable at a glance. A uniquely "fun" way of reading time, despite its wartime origins.


----------



## Dr. Robert

A-dial for me too........
















Have a good day & be excellent to each other.


----------



## StufflerMike

"Whatever floats your boat most" would be my answer in a nutshell. Both Stowa Flieger watches have a historical predecessor. The Baumuster B has been produced in very small quantities - see: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/stowa-b-uhr-baumuster-b-144173.html. Laco & Lange & Söhne have produced more Baumuster B B-watches. Imho 40mm vs 42mm isn't that important as stated her by other members. Both are readable in a glance, if lume is impotant to you the A dial might be the better option.


----------



## lvt

I like the A dial.


----------



## ninjaspur

I would go for the one you prefer the look of as people say. I myself prefer the A and have one on order (chews fingers). Cant see many being disapointed by any Stowa piece though. Not many appear in classifieds from what I have seen and there has to be a reason for that. Enjoy whatever you decide


----------



## Pawel_Korab

A dial is my choice - simply and beautiful!


----------



## Tjaps

B-dial for sure b-)


----------



## vincesf

I make a prediction. If you initially buy an A or B Dial, you will within one year end up with both, as I like the simplicity of the A and the technicality of the B.


----------



## byhsu

vincesf said:


> I make a prediction. If you initially buy an A or B Dial, you will within one year end up with both, as I like the simplicity of the A and the technicality of the B.


They sure are irresistible. I might just have to break down and get one of each, which one first?


----------



## harrym71

I have an A dial but now the B dial is growing on me....damn you Stowa


----------



## vincesf

I would recommend buying them in alphabetical order.


----------



## byhsu

vincesf said:


> I would recommend buying them in alphabetical order.


Well, is good they only have A & B and NOT until Z, or I would be broke.


----------



## brainless

> NOT until Z......


Not YET..............

Volker ;-)


----------



## coelacanth

We got down to Flieger C for *C*hronograph.


----------



## JarrodS

Which first? The one with the shortest delivery time 

I went with the B-dial first and if I could have only one, it would be this simply due to the uniqueness of the dial layout:










It has the COSC option:


----------



## mkchu84

I had the same problem deciding when I ordered my flieger last week. In the end I decided that I wouldn't be disappointed with either so just randomly chose the A dial. It's going to be a tough wait until it arrives January!


----------



## cadomniel

vincesf said:


> I make a prediction. If you initially buy an A or B Dial, you will within one year end up with both, as I like the simplicity of the A and the technicality of the B.


I picked up the A dial used then ordered a Baumuster B. I since traded/sold both of them because the Sinn 656 and SBIII are a bit more versatile and rugged as daily wearers but I really miss the Stowas and hope to have one again someday. I think Stowa are addictive. After you get teh first one you cannot help but look for the next.


----------



## wellx3

B- Dial for sure... The uniqueness just seems to Stand out and speak for itself. Good luck.



JarrodS said:


> Which first? The one with the shortest delivery time
> 
> I went with the B-dial first and if I could have only one, it would be this simply due to the uniqueness of the dial layout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has the COSC option:


----------



## brainless

cadomniel said:


> I picked up the A dial used then ordered a Baumuster B. I since traded/sold both of them because the Sinn 656 and SBIII are a bit more versatile and rugged as daily wearers but I really miss the Stowas and hope to have one again someday. I think Stowa are addictive. After you get teh first one you cannot help *but look for the next*.


Let me correct you, please:

" After you get the first one you cannot help *but buy the rest of their assortment* " b-)

Be cautious, don't let your wife read these lines,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Ash Warren

I've actually thought about this a lot and the simplest way I found to make a decision (outside of aesthetics) is to think about "how" you use your watch. If you are in a position that requires quite a bit of glancing looking specifically at the minutes (15 til, or quarter past...) then I think the B dial is the one for you. I work for myself and very rarely worry about granular time spans, much more just a quick glance (is it 5 yet?) that sort of thing, so the A dial works for me. Think about your life and the way you use time. That should help quite a bit, helped me anyway


----------



## JarrodS

Ash Warren said:


> I've actually thought about this a lot and the simplest way I found to make a decision (outside of aesthetics) is to think about "how" you use your watch. If you are in a position that requires quite a bit of glancing looking specifically at the minutes (15 til, or quarter past...) then I think the B dial is the one for you. I work for myself and very rarely worry about granular time spans, much more just a quick glance (is it 5 yet?) that sort of thing, so the A dial works for me. Think about your life and the way you use time. That should help quite a bit, helped me anyway


I'm sorry, but that is far, far too practical to be seriously considered by members of this forum (especially Volker). :-d


----------



## cadomniel

byhsu said:


> You are right, both very beautiful watches.


I had both A & B Dial too. https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/my-3rd-stowa-545914.html Traded A Dial for Sinn 656 and sold B Dial for SBIII GMT. I found the B Dial easier to read at a glance. The hour and minute hands are more distinguishable.

I have no regrets flipping them because i love the 656 and SBIII but I do miss them and plan on reacquiring both early next year. Especially now that they have a handwind version.


----------



## centralcoastbuc

I own two A dials (FO1 and an auto). I just broke down this weekend and ordered a B dial 2801.


----------



## cadomniel

centralcoastbuc said:


> I own two A dials (FO1 and an auto). I just broke down this weekend and ordered a B dial 2801.


Good choice sir. I have on order the B Dial with handwind movement and A Dial with upgraded auto movement. Had this combo before but with the regular auto movement.
They will join the Antea KS. I am thinking about adding the Stowa Marine auto next...


----------



## centralcoastbuc

cadomniel said:


> Good choice sir. I have on order the B Dial with handwind movement and A Dial with upgraded auto movement. Had this combo before but with the regular auto movement.
> They will join the Antea KS. I am thinking about adding the Stowa Marine auto next...


An MO would round out your collection very nicely. A clasic design, larger case and a beautiful handwind movement.


----------



## cadomniel

MO would be a bit too big for me. Even the MA might be a bit big for me it seems to wear a bit larger than the Fliegers despite the same case.


----------



## mrbill2mrbill2

The B dial is the true aviator's dial. WWII pilots, navigators, and bombers were more concerned about minutes and seconds. Thus the prominent minute dial.


----------



## Ash Warren

mrbill2mrbill2 said:


> The B dial is the true aviator's dial. WWII pilots, navigators, and bombers were more concerned about minutes and seconds. Thus the prominent minute dial.


I always was under the impression the A dial was the original and the B was released a couple years later?


----------



## Renisin

Ash,

You are correct!

Ren


----------



## Ash Warren

I can't believe it, do you guys mind if I have my wife login to see this? 

She apparently thinks I've never been right about anything thus far.


----------



## StufflerMike

Ash Warren said:


> I always was under the impression the A dial was the original and the B was released a couple years later?


Both are "original", even if the B-dial was released later.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/stowa-b-uhr-baumuster-b-144173.html


----------



## exxondus

I have the 2801 B dial and have to say, it looks great in the metal. Always tht that the B dial might be a bit too bz for my liking by wala, it wasnt! 

Anyway, if I could only have 1, I would go for the A dial. Which is why I am contemplating to get a Stowa A dial in the near future :


----------



## cadomniel

cadomniel said:


> Good choice sir. I have on order the B Dial with handwind movement and A Dial with upgraded auto movement. Had this combo before but with the regular auto movement.
> They will join the Antea KS. I am thinking about adding the Stowa Marine auto next...


I think the MA will work...


----------



## JohnWatch

brainless said:


> Be cautious, don't let your wife read these lines,
> 
> Volker ;-)


Yep, I know what you mean!!! Mine now wants to take a picture of all my watches since she just can´t keep up with what new watches arrive and keeps telling me that a old watch is new and I didn´t tell her anything, hehe! I think she´s going nuts trying to know all my watches so that she can find out when I buy a new one and I haven´t bought any new watch lately ( well, except for a CW8 Vintage PVD pilot watch that she loved so much ( that one she´ll remember! ) and a Chotovelli )! Now she tells me the other one is new because she doesn´t remember it, lol!

This last week I took some of my quartz watches to have new batteries and she comes home and tells me that one of those watches is new! No way, I tell her, it has 2/3 years and it´s not new at all altough it seems new because it´s one I don´t wear allot!
So she went to the lift at dinner telling me she wants to take a picture of my collection and catch me when I get another while I´m laughing and telling her no way! ;D

Truth to be said, I also bought two weeks ago a laco Navy luminous also ( Ah! You liar! lol ) that i haven´t shown her and since it´s such a simple watch that does not outshine in the middle of 40 watches I guess she won´t mind!  Unless she tells me that that one has a shinning dial and she hasn´t seen it before also, lol!!! Women...!!! Perfect excuse would be that I never had a all luminous dial watch before but she wouldn´t care! 
However she loves shoes, boots and ladies bags, all kinds, etc!!! And sometimes falls inlove with some of these alien items for a man ( !!!  ) and I tell her it´s the same with men ( ok, ok, some men! ) and as such I/we love some watches as usable items and we use them the same way, not wearing the same all the time!

"I can't believe it, do you guys mind if I have my wife login to see this? 

She apparently thinks I've never been right about anything thus far."

Ash, of course we don´t mind, she´ll just tell you we are all crazy ( yourself included, ofc ), too crazy about watches and that we don´t need them ( one, ok, two should be enough! ) and that she doesn´t need/want to understand all the watch talk we usually have! ( And then perhaps tell you of a new bag or pair of shoes ( whatever, hehe ), she loved so much and bla bla! ) ))


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

Johnwatch, 
That is funny stuff. I have had the same coversation with my Queen. Wow....;-)


----------



## nothenorm

Could not agree more!!!


----------



## Spoonsey

My oh my, I can only imagine my wife's face when my Prodiver arrives. She'll get over it!


----------



## AEC

Nice photo.


----------



## Flashharry

I have both I was lucky to get a FOLE A Dial










Wrist shot



















But I also got one of the first limited edition hand wound B Dials



















Now on a custom croc


----------



## JohnM

Great looking croc strap Neal. Normally, I'd think croc or alligator would be a bit too formal for a flieger watch but that one is unusual.

What color is it exactly and where'd you get it, if you don't mind my asking?

John


----------



## Flashharry

JohnM said:


> Great looking croc strap Neal. Normally, I'd think croc or alligator would be a bit too formal for a flieger watch but that one is unusual.
> 
> What color is it exactly and where'd you get it, if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> John


John,

It's hand made black croc with red stitching, I bought from a UK dealer called ATG watches. I bought it about 5 years ago and think it has been discontinued :-s

Used to wear it with my Omeag X-33 as the red matched the tip of the second hand, before I had another custom strap made for it




























Regards
Neal

:-s


----------

